# Cartelle bloccate saltuarmente [Risolto]

## saverik

Buongiorno,

capita a volte che le cartelle del pc siano bloccate.

Questo mi capita su un pc con sistema gentoo su disco nvme e come archivio ha un disco hdd da 1Tb  diviso in sda1 500 Gb (ntfs) e sda2 500 Gb (ntfs)che uso come archivio.

Succede che a volte non riesco a copiare o modificare il contenuto dei sda , e al successivo riavvio sia possibile.

----------

## sabayonino

Probabilmente con NTFS , windown ripristina alcuni permessi.

Dovresti settare i permessi in modo corretto e passare opzioni corrette per quelle partizioni NTFS

puoi postare il contenuto di fstab ?

----------

## saverik

eccolo

```
/dev/nvme0n1p1               /boot/efi                vfat          noauto,noatime                       0 0

/dev/nvme0n1p3               /                        ext4          defaults,relatime                    0 1

/dev/nvme0n1p4               /home                    ext4          defaults                             0 1

tmpfs                        /tmp                     tmpfs         noatime,nodiratime,size=12G          0 0

#tmpfs                       /dev/shm                 tmpfs         defaults                             0 0

#shm                         /dev/shm                 tmpfs         defaults                             0 0

efivarfs                    /sys/firmware/efi/efivars  efivarfs      rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime       0 0

tmpfs /var/tmp/portage tmpfs rw,nosuid,noatime,nodev,size=12G,mode=775,uid=portage,gid=portage,x-mount.mkdir=775 0 0 

```

ho installato xfce,  gvfs autofs.

Dovrei controllare i settaggi di questi programmi???

----------

## sabayonino

non vedo NTFS nel fstab   :Razz: 

come esegui l'accesso a quelle partizioni NTFS ?

le monti manualmente o tramite il gestore dei files

potresti postare dopo aver montato le partizioni il contenuto di 

```
$ mount | grep -E 'ntfs|fuseblk'
```

Ecco un esempio di partizione NTFS montata in rw

```
/dev/sdc1 on /run/media/saba/78C8D18C2AD0D4B5 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096,uhelper=udisks2)

```

----------

## saverik

Ho provato con 

```
saverik@Xeon ~ $ mount | grep -E 'ntfs|fuseblk'
```

 e nulla e' successo .Ho poi montato con autommaticamente cliccando sul disco dal file manager e con passwd e questo e' il risultato:

```
saverik@Xeon ~ $ mount | grep -E 'ntfs|fuseblk'

/dev/sda1 on /run/media/saverik/Disco1 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096,uhelper=udisks2)

```

Adesso tutto funziona bene ma ho installato AutoFs.

Ho lasciato il mio fs com'era e cioè 

```
/dev/nvme0n1p1               /boot/efi                vfat          noauto,noatime                       0 0

/dev/nvme0n1p3               /                        ext4          defaults,relatime                    0 1

/dev/nvme0n1p4               /home                    ext4          defaults                             0 2

tmpfs                        /tmp                     tmpfs         noatime,nodiratime,size=12G          0 0

#tmpfs                       /dev/shm                 tmpfs         defaults                             0 0

#shm                         /dev/shm                 tmpfs         defaults                             0 0

efivarfs                    /sys/firmware/efi/efivars  efivarfs      rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime       0 0

tmpfs /var/tmp/portage tmpfs rw,nosuid,noatime,nodev,size=12G,mode=775,uid=portage,gid=portage,x-mount.mkdir=775 0 0 

```

per me il problema e' risolto.

Grazie a tutti

----------

## sabayonino

Se non lo hai fatto , una letta a 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AutoFS

è consigliata

----------

## saverik

Ok grazie!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

